# Labored breathing/with video



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He's been laying down and relaxing for about 30min now but this is what I've heard the whole time.... 
It makes me worry, I feel like he's struggling to breathe? Then again, maybe it is more normal than I think? Can anyone tell me?

Breathing: Breathing - YouTube

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was he panting before he went to sleep? Did you have him out walking or something before this?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Check his gums for capillary refill and signs of dehydration. I can't say from the video, it looks like normal panting. Do you have a particular reason to suspect something?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mainly because he does this frequently.... You'd think sometimes that just an easy walk to go pee and back inside was laborious. Megora, he had been outside prior but like I said that was 30 minutes before the video was filmed and yes he was doing that the whole time and another good 15 minutes probably. 

I won't say he does it constantly cause right now he's quiet for instance.... but sometimes even right from waking up, not moving all night, he will be panting and huffing. And when these times happen the breathing is SO loud and it seems like he just isn't breathing good, as the video shows, that's why I worried a little

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you guys have like 90 degree temps? 

When it is that hot here, the guys are outside very minimally during the day. Or stick to the shade. And we go for walks late in the evening. 

And then in the house - even with the AC on upstairs, they are going down to our finished basement to cool off. That's really what it looks like to me. 

Now if he's panting and it's cool in the house and really no reason - I'd see about getting him in for a cardio test (if you find a clinic, it's pretty inexpensive) at the very least.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I would find an excuse to have him examined. If for no other reason your peace of mind is worth the price of admission. My boy would break into a pant when he was up on the bed that would shake the whole bed. It's how they cool down when they are too warm. When you say "noisey", what do you mean?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I guess I've never had a dog pant so hard...? And you know... it almost sounds wheezy, like a pug does or a really overweight dog does.

Megora, he has a pool outside and a screened porch left open all the time that has cool concrete floor and clean water, but he doesn't go out often during hot times either. Or for walks during those times. Shoot, when it's too hot we skip walks alltogether.

Sometimes he pants and it seems normal.... fast, shallow, panting. But then other times this happens and it is loud, like a mix of a snore and pant but he's awake ya know 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm interested if you had it checked out? Duffy who is 4 pants then heavy breathes like this after a walk. We walk him for say 45 minutes to an hour and practically the whole time he is hyper -- pulls on the leash a lot. When we get him inside he pants heavily for at least 15 minutes, then does that rapid breathing for an hour or so. Sometimes with panting. It seems like he is really stressed but my husband feels he is just hot and tired. He just checked out fine at the vet a month or so ago but I am always so terrified about hearing about hemangiosarcoma and rumors that I really want to get him checked out with an ultrasound.

Do you think I'm over reacting?

Kris


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If it worries you, have the vet take a look at him and listen to his heart.

Your dog is still a pup isn't he? I noticed with Ben, my pup, that at times he does breathe a lot faster than an adult dog, especially when first falling asleep and then it evens out and he has been to the vet recently with no problems detected.

The hot temps and humidity of Georgia and of Tennessee here are also causing our dogs to pant more.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

No, he is four years old, will be five in September.

He was just at the vet a month ago and checked out fine, his heart was listened to. But I know that cancer can be insidious. 

I think reading the stories here make me hyper alert to the slightest thing that seems "off". Drives my husband crazy though.

Kris


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If you are concerned about it, have a vet take a look. Maybe even bring in a video to show what you are concerned about.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

zeke11 said:


> I think reading the stories here make me hyper alert to the slightest thing that seems "off". Drives my husband crazy though.



Me too! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rachael Heisler (Sep 4, 2017)

Was your dog okay? Thanks.


----------

